# Nervous about neuter recovery process



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

We are getting ready to neuter our boy once he's almost 17 months.

We are nervous about the recovery process.

We know our boy doesn't handle the e-collar, so we're wondering about those "donut collars" Do those work for neuter?
Does he really have to be resting for 7-10 days? I can't imagine him being still that long!
Did you notice any behavior changes after neuter?
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our boy Jake never needed a collar. He never bothered his incision. Yes they need to stay as calm as possible. Just don't freak out if he does something. Just don't encourage it. We have a female who was spayed in July. It was really difficult to keep a six month old puppy quiet for two weeks. We did our best and everything was fine.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We took Max in for the surgery first thing in the morning and he came home about 4pm. Max wore a huge cone for a day and then destroyed it. He left his incision alone after the cone was gone. He did not need any pain meds. He was subdued for a couple of days and then pretty much back to normal. He went back to dog park two weeks later. He calmed down a little after the surgery.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

When I had Maverick neutered I ended up getting him one of those soft "e-collars" and used it once after the first night of surgery. He never went for the incision once and was never a rowdy puppy. For 3 days we kept it to really light walks and I did alot of basic training with him and hide-n-seek with some treats.

I say by day 6 I saw him be a bit more active and you could tell he was cooped up in the house all day because he would walk around with some extra pep in his step.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pilgrim only wore his e-collar for the first night, too, and left the incision alone after that. I agree that keeping them quiet is difficult, but it is important - it takes time for the internal wounds to heal. Pilgrim felt better a long time before he was better and Lily couldn't understand why her best friend wasn't allowed to play. Still, he took the op in his stride and was just the same great dog afterwards.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*retrieverbear*



retrieverbear said:


> We are getting ready to neuter our boy once he's almost 17 months.
> 
> We are nervous about the recovery process.
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry about. As far as the plastic cone collar, dogs don't like it, but I WOULD use it. I would follow all directions from the vet. Our Tucker would lick and chew his incision at night when I couldn't watch him. Had to take him back to vet, he got a slight infection and had to be on antibiotics. Your vet will give you the collar or you can buy one at Petsmart. Don't know that the donut shaped one would have worked for my Tucker.

I would use a crate to keep him quiet, if need be. Be sure to keep him from jumping or furniture, or going up stairs. We blocked things with chairs. Also, disconnect your door bell, so he doesn't go running to the door. They usually recover fairly quickly-nothing to worry about!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When my Remy was neutered, I took him out on a leash and restricted his activity per the post op Instructions I received from my Vet clinic for 14 days. He did not need an e-collar, he left the incision alone. He was shaved too closely before his surgery, he was raw, irritated and had several nicks on him which bothered him more. I put some antibiotic ointment on it for a few days. 

I didn't see any change in his behavior after the surgery from before, he was his usual goofy, full of itself afterwards.

Hope your boy's surgery goes well. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, you absolutely need to keep him quiet and calm for about 10 days. Crating, mental stimulation, and slow walks will be your friend. And, yes, e-collars are must to have on hand (especially the first evening!) Even if you find he doesn't bother his incision, you still want to have it on when you aren't there. Lots of options out there from the donut (which makes it so they cannot reach around and lick), traditional hard e-collar, a soft e-collar, etc. Pick one and work with your dog before the neuter if you anticipate problems. You don't want an infected incision, so please just keep him calm the first 10 days and an e-collar


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My last dog hated cones, too, and I did use a donut collar on her after her cancer surgery. But then, she wound up in hospital, and in a cone, and she totally got used to it. The clear ones are a little easier on dogs. The donut is better for some - but it is harder for them to lie down and put their head down. 

I agree it is definitely worth following the vet instructions for recovery. I've only had girl dogs, and the surgery is more invasive (their insides have to heal). But for sure, follow what your vet recommends. The 10-14 days is such a short blip in the big picture of their life - and it is worth it to help them heal fully.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

We used an inflatable collar during the day when we were watching him. At night we used the cone. The donut slows them down, but is not fool proof. The cone is more fool proof. I had one dog that learned to bend it against her leg so she could chew. For her, we switched to a bucket.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey came home and had a wee accident.. he was pretty doped up. Came home same day (around 6 pm later in the day) I stupidly was rushing to get him inside to relax and didn't potty him and he peed on himself. After that, he relaxed on his bed after we cleaned him up, and he slept the rest of the evening/night. He was back to normal the next day.


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

We had Kona neutered around 10 months. The first 24hrs he was a quite groggy and didn't do much. After that, it was like he was back to normal, which was tough because that much energy is hard to restrain, when your trying to get your dog to be calm and heal.

Ultimately, that week recovery time was long and tough, I think more so for us, and he bounced back no issues. After about a month, where the testosterone levels were balancing, we started seeing a very positive and calming reaction. No regrets!


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

My dog was exactly the same before and after his surgery. His behavior didn't change at all. I was hoping he would settle a bit -- but no -- he's still a young male golden and full of bounce.

My dog chewed his e-collar to pieces the second night, so we left it off him rather than risk an obstruction. He stayed by my side and I corrected him if he showed interest in his incision (poor boy! Of course he was interested). By the end of the day, he left it alone and didn't trouble it.

Our vet said nothing but leash walks for 14 days. That was hard. We hadn't discovered crate games yet, and that would have bee very helpful. I was absolutely tearing my hair out by the end of two weeks because I felt so bad for him, but I followed the vet's instructions.

If you haven't tried crate games, it's a perfect time to start. It's also a great time to teach your dog new behaviors. The mental exertion can help tire them out.

Good luck! Hope he has a quick recovery!


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

The Comfy Cone |

My dogs tolerate the comfy cone. You can get it on Amazon and at many pet stores. Much better than the plastic and reusable we keep it on hand.


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Lise123 said:


> My dog was exactly the same before and after his surgery. His behavior didn't change at all. I was hoping he would settle a bit -- but no -- he's still a young male golden and full of bounce.
> 
> My dog chewed his e-collar to pieces the second night, so we left it off him rather than risk an obstruction. He stayed by my side and I corrected him if he showed interest in his incision (poor boy! Of course he was interested). By the end of the day, he left it alone and didn't trouble it.
> 
> ...



Do you have a link for crate games? Is it Susan Garrett or are you referring to something different?


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

retrieverbear said:


> Do you have a link for crate games? Is it Susan Garrett or are you referring to something different?


Yes, I have the Susan Garrett DVD, though we actually did them as part of a class. Here's a link to someone actually training her dog with the Susan Garrett crate games:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8HNO79bZMY

My dog was so tired after each one-hour class that he would pass out in the car on the way home from every class! He's a lot more savvy now and figures stuff out faster, now that he's experienced, but every once in a while I can trick him into breaking the plane of the crate, heh heh.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have had may many dogs neutered some as early as 4mos some as old as 7yrs I have never had to use a cone or e-collar and I have never restricted them. I do not give pain medication as if you relieve the pain the dog is going to do more just like us you take Tylenol you feel good you do something stupid. I have never had any trouble with any dog that was spayed or neuter. Been doing this for 33yrs.


----------

